

3-D printing migrates to consumer market - erictobia
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2008/09/07/figure_friendly/

======
tocomment
Hmm, anyone want to do a 3d printing startup? email me.

~~~
ph0rque
I've had that on my mind for a long time (ever since I started following
RepRap), so I'm seriously interested. Can you email me, since your email is
not in your profile?

